# Spokane/ Liberty Lake area



## tetedecourse (Mar 7, 2006)

I'm new to the area, just moved up from Northern California (Sonoma County). I ride the road and mountain, but with the roads clearing up I'm looking forward to some scenic road rides. Can anyone recommend routes, clubs (I'm an intermediate rider), group rides, etc. Lately I've been riding the Centenial Trail because I have no idea where to go, but it gets kind of boring. Thanks for any advice.


----------



## DaveT (Feb 12, 2004)

tetedecourse said:


> I'm new to the area, just moved up from Northern California (Sonoma County). I ride the road and mountain, but with the roads clearing up I'm looking forward to some scenic road rides. Can anyone recommend routes, clubs (I'm an intermediate rider), group rides, etc. Lately I've been riding the Centenial Trail because I have no idea where to go, but it gets kind of boring. Thanks for any advice.


Wow, a ton of places to ride here in the Spokane area. The Centennial Trail is a good one as you've found out. Have you tried it all the way from the start at 9-Mile to the end on Lake Coeur d'Alene?

Then there's the Trail of the Coeur d'Alenes, a Rails-to -Trails 72 mile (one-way) ride that goes from Plummer at the south end of the lake to Mullan on the Montana/Idaho border.

There's _lots_ of nice roads in the farmlands north of Spokane, the drivers are courteous and give cyclists a wide berth.

During the 'season' starting around April there will be many organized and charity rides until October. Two Wheel Transit in downtown Spokane is a good place for info and riding maps. Contact the Spokane Bicycle Club, they do rides almost _everyday_! Their newsletter has a list of their rides in every issue.


----------



## bleckb (Jun 13, 2005)

*riding spokane*

First, for bikeshops, I too reccommend Two Wheel Transit, but if you live in the liberty lake area, there might be someone closer. I live just above downtown on the lower south hill, so they are close, not to mention friendly, very capable and all you'd want in a bike shop. But North Division is also top notch.

Since I live on the south hill, I tend to ride out in that direction. I often ride out Palouse Hiway and get on Valley Chapel and then there are quite a few routes from there. I've got rides from 20-ish to 70-ish miles. Most of it's out in wheat fields after a short while, and the previous writer has it right. Most every driver, whether car or combine, is safe about cyclists. 

I suggest you check out spokane bicycle club (spokanebicycleclub.com I think it is--google them if it isn't) as they have all sorts of rides just about every day of the week. 

As for mountain, there's Riverside State Park, Mt. Spokane (once the snow melts) and just tons of places to ride. I don't know how we compare to California for the riding, but with some effort and time, you should find yourself a happy rider. Welcome to the area.

Oh yeah, and for the charity rides, check the April issue of <a href="http://outtheremonthly.com">Out There Monthly</a>. They'll have a great article on those rides (I wrote it!).


----------



## jubilee (Feb 12, 2006)

tetedecourse said:


> I'm new to the area, just moved up from Northern California (Sonoma County). I ride the road and mountain, but with the roads clearing up I'm looking forward to some scenic road rides. Can anyone recommend routes, clubs (I'm an intermediate rider), group rides, etc. Lately I've been riding the Centenial Trail because I have no idea where to go, but it gets kind of boring. Thanks for any advice.


Check out the Spokane Rocket Velo club out of North Division bike shop. If you're in Liberty Lake you should check out Vertical Earth bike shop in Coeur d'Alene too. They're downtown just off 3rd street. The owner is a friend...he's a real nice guy and really strong rider. They have hammerfest Sat. and easier Sun. road rides. Both Vert Earth and North Div do Tues night mtb shop rides as well. Check out the trail of the Coeur d'Alenes too. It's by and large flat, but very pretty and 72 miles long. Most of the CdA tri-geeks do some training there. Have fun, there's a ton of riding there.


----------

